# Powerbook G4 Titanium 867Mhz



## bobthefox (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir.


Est il possible de monter une carte mère de powerbook g4 867Mhz titanium dans une coque de powerbook titanium G4 500mhz
j'ai un probléme de charniere sur mon TI 867Mhz et je n'arrive pas à en trouver sauf à des prix exorbitants .
par contre on trouve plus facilement des TI 500Mhz en panne (ce qui permettrait de récuperer de la pièce en même temps.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Novembre 2010)

Non pas possible les pâtes de fixation et l'arrière de la coque sont totalement différent.

Sinon les charnière ça se répare


----------



## bobthefox (1 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse

Je sais pour les charnières, j'ai déjà effectué la réparation une fois


----------

